#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Blockchain and Cryptocurrency >  >  How masternodecoins are useful for Cryptocoin Investors?

## Bhavya

Hello friends!

Masternodecoin is simply a crypocurrency full node or computer wallet that keeps the full copy of the blockchain in real-time.
Just like you have Bitcoin full nodes and is always up and running.
I want to know how it's useful for cryptocoin investors.


Can someone explain me how Masternodecoins are helpful for investors?

----------

